# Soo powerhouse??



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on at the powerhouse? I've looked at the ARL fishcam and doesn't look like there is any current there. I heard that they are working on the canal and was wondering if it's going to be fishable behind the powerhouse this summer.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Buddies been picking up a couple 'bows and a whities but otherwise slow as of yet. Another couple weeks the whites and herring should show up.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you use behind the power house for white's if you don't mind me asking fowlers? Will be up for the week of the 4th and wouldn't mind trying it


----------



## wonder why (Feb 28, 2005)

Stop in at Allstar Marine on the business burr as you are coming into town they should have the flies that everyone uses for behind the power plant


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

wonder why said:


> Stop in at Allstar Marine on the business burr as you are coming into town they should have the flies that everyone uses for behind the power plant


Yep, flies they sell, either plain or tipped with a waxworm. Put a large splitshot about a foot above it.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Whitefish are picking up and buddies grandpa got an atlantic 2 nights ago. If I didn't have duty today I'd be headed there right now.


----------



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Fowler for the update I hope to be be up there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## U.P.Shorthairs (Feb 5, 2013)

From Father's Day and then last Saturday


----------

